
Ask HN: What kata do you use when learning a new language? - marai2
Hi HN,<p>What are some programming katas you use when learning a new programming language?<p>I&#x27;d like to find a good small size kata that exercises a good number of the language features that one normally uses (IO, common data structures)? So something more extensive than simpler katas like the Bowling kata or Project Euler.
======
mmel
I usually cheat and review a selection of whatever I'm interested in from
[http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Category:Programming_Tasks](http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Category:Programming_Tasks)

------
dougireton
I've found [http://exercism.io/](http://exercism.io/) to be very good for
learning a new language.

